# No detecta nueva tarjeta de Red(Cerrado)

## zumelzo

Tengo Instalado un Pc con Gentoo 2007. Tiene una tarjeta de red funcionando perfectamente.

El problema es que ahora le coloque otra tarjeta de red y no me la detecta.

Cuando le hago un:

```
#ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:B9:91:11:60

          inet addr:192.168.0.17  Bcast:192.168.0.95  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:b9ff:fe91:1160/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5114 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6016 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:513025 (501.0 Kb)  TX bytes:919822 (898.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0xa400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

No me muestra la otra tarjeta que deberia ser la eth1.

Les agradezco de antemano si me pueden ayudar.

Saludos

----------

## Jsanchez

tenes el modulo cargado para esa tarjeta?

fijate en el kernel a ver q onda

----------

## zumelzo

Si, al parecer los módulos estan cargados, la tarjeta de Red es una RTL8139D, el modulo deberia ser 8139too, yo lo cargo con modprobe, pero cuando hago un ifconfig, no me muestra la tarjeta.

Tal vez me estoy saltando algún paso...

----------

## darkevil

hola

posiblemente no este levantado el servicio. Prueba con:

```
 ifconfig /all
```

si aparece es que simplemente no la tienes configurada.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

echa un vistazo a este link

----------

## zumelzo

Cuando le hago un: 

```
ifconfig /all
```

me aparece:

```

/all: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

Estube mirando el link que me distes, que por cierto está muy bueno, pero no encontre nada..  :Sad: 

saludos...

----------

## darkevil

perdona, se me fue la pinza, es que tengo en el trabajo tenemos(a que es raro) güindos(  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), y me tire la ultima semana copiando las mac de las tarjetas de la ofina............ y /all lo usa güindos.

```

ifconfig -a

```

de todas formas si tiras de la ayuda puedes ver los comandos de este. -a te muestra todas las tarjetas de red que tengas instaladas levantadas o no.

Espero no  errar esta vez.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zumelzo

Cuando hago un :

```
#ifconfig -a

```

Me tira:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:B9:91:11:60

          inet addr:192.168.0.17  Bcast:192.168.0.95  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:b9ff:fe91:1160/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1298 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1343 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:132061 (128.9 Kb)  TX bytes:120228 (117.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0xa400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Se supone que deberia mostrame también la eth1

Hize un:

```
#ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

y cuando hago:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

Me devuelve:

```

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

Gracias!!

Saludos...

----------

## sag

Puedes crea un reporte con "lshw" y pegarlo aqui.

----------

## zumelzo

Pude  Comprobar que son los drivers de la Tarjeta de Red, ya que probé con otra tarjeta y funcionó al tiro...

Según lo que he googleado las tarjetas de REd RTL8139D  son problemáticas.

Así que me quedo con la otra tarjeta, ya que instalar los drivers va a ser un drama.

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Saludos y Gracias por Responder!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

